# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Не работает виртуальная сетевая карта RNDIS на Windows 10 после перезагрузки!?

## Mark1C

Привет всем! Кто сталкивался с такой ситуацией!? Ставим онлайн кассу "Штрих-On-Line" на свою торговую точку! Устанавливаем драйвер от компании "Штрих-М", драйвер называется "DrvFR_4.13_577", в драйвере делаем корректные настройки с подключением ТСР сокет, после перезагрузки появляется виртуальная сетевая карта RNDIS, делаем в ней тоже корректные настройки, расшариваем ее с основной сетевой картой! Заходим в Тест драйвера Штрих и проверяем нажав на кнопку Проверка связи, Тест успешно выполнен - Видим название своей модели кассы! Достаточно перезагрузить или выключить компьютер, после, настройки расшаривания между сетевыми картами остаются не тронутыми, а виртуальная сетевая карта RNDIS перестает работать и выгружать чеки в ОФД! Обращались в ЦТО и в компанию Штрих-М, толком не кто не ответил в чем проблема, все говорят глюки операционной системы Windows 10, в ней после перезагрузки отключаются службы, которые отвечают за расшаривания между сетевыми картами! Кто сталкивался с такой проблемой, огромная просьба отреагировать на наш зов помощи!!! Ребята, у кого есть информация, будьте так добры подскажите, как выйти из этой ситуации!?

----------


## temrmal

Я столкнулся. Гребанная Win 10. Раздаю интернет через общий доступ. Как перегружу - все также как описали. Нигде ничего не шел в плане решения проблемы

----------


## vlasenko2020

Скажите, пожалуйста. Что у вас с настройками доступа? Обслуживаю ККТ на железной дороге. У нас тоже ФР Штрихи. В центре управления сетями и общим доступом выставляем: Подключение по локальной сети 1 (инет) галочка общий доступ стоит. На RNDIS - нет. Нюанс - сразу после установки ПО нужно зайти в цент управления сетями и общим доступом. В RNDIS и поснимать там галочки в доступе. Иначе запаритесь с этим скачущим доступом.

----------

